# I admit it, I'm an inflatable junkie!



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep, even before I knew about HF (and some strong opinions, LOL), I got some inflatables off of Craigslist. Ever since I've been a junkie & cannot seem to control myself (eeek!). Try to get most of them at a discount/used price, but I'm already chomping at the bit wanting Lowe's to hurry up & stock the new Fire & Ice Dragon to go with the one I got last year. 

PLEASE POST YOUR INFLATABLE PICTURES! 

Over the years here are some that I've set up.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of inflatables, but your displays looks awesome


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I'm not a big fan of inflatables, but your displays looks awesome


I echo that sentiment. The carriage and the castle are tremendous.


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

Pretty adorable, I gotta say. The horse-drawn carriage and dragon are my favs.

If they bring you happiness, that's what counts the most.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooh, closeup of the skull! Don't blow my cover on certain other pickin' on certain somebody threads , but I really like that skull. The dead-family hearse is a good one too.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, be true to yourself, I say! 
Inflatables have never been my thing but I know if they'd been popular when my kids were little, we would have had at least one. Face it, whatever adults feel about them, kids LOVE 'em!
Wave your inflatable flag proud!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That hearse is awesome. Your display looks great.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Rock on HallowweenKat!! Your display is wonderful!
I'm not a junkie. I'm more of a recreational user.  But proud of it!
Little kids love them. They are fun and fantastic. 
No one type of decor could or should 'own' the Halloween Spirit!!

I'll fly my freak flag with you.  Here's some of mine.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Rock on HallowweenKat!! Your display is wonderful!
> I'm not a junkie. I'm more of a recreational user.  But proud of it!
> Little kids love them. They are fun and fantastic.
> No one type of decor could or should 'own' the Halloween Spirit!!
> ...


Hilda, I can only imagine what your yard would look like if you were a junkie!!! I love the pics from both you and HallowweenKat. 

I usually put up one or two Halloween inflatables in my yard display each year, but none as cool as some of yours. I get scolded for killing the grass if I try to set up more inflatables! Now you all are making me want to run out and buy another inflatable (like the fire and ice or projection ones).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK is the Jack Skellington inflatable still available or am I going to be spending a bunch of money on Ebay for it?


I recently bought my first inflatable from Home Depot. It should be delivered this week. It's got a rotating pic.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-...gorylevel3horizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-206052358-_-N


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Madjoodie!! I have more too. haha I will admit to having favorites. 
I ran out of room and had to stop buying a few years ago. Some of the new ones with the color changing and such are pretty neat!

RCIAG. I honestly have no idea. I am totally out of the loop on inflatables and blowmolds the past year. I've been working on creepy interior stuff.
I purchased this one at Walgreens. If that helps. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Walgreens, great thanks!!

Wait...just found him on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-Chr...7&sr=8-1&keywords=inflatable+jack+skellington


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I try to do something different each year but do have favorites that I repeat.

Hilda, I love your set up & inflatable choices. The autumn leaves are also a treat to see since I don't get those fall colors much on my big oak tree.

RCIAG --- Jack Skellington inflatable from Walgreens last year cost me $60 plus tax, so hopefully you can find one in that price range.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG....I see an Inflatable Only Forum (IOF) spin off taking members from both the Halloween and the Christmas forums. Will the non-inflatable owners (a little white lie for many of us) be able to be members? Sharing fabric patterns, combining 2 inflatables into a custom inflatable, custom inflatables to cover a whole house, etc..... 
But until that site opens I have some questions, as I found the post of NOT using a cleaner, important info!
What is the life of (number of days outside) of the average inflatable. One of the Christmas Extremes, the family had a couple of acres of inflatables and they spoke about re-sewing the seems? I would assume as long as stored dry (to prevent mold), storage can be attic, basement, garage or shed, unlike some of the latex props. Do you keep inflated 24/7 or allow to deflate over night...which is one of my anit-inflatables (Christmas or Halloween) when they are laying on the ground.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have just started getting into them have the 9ft dragon arriving today and bought a Carriage last year after Halloween that will use this year


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HallowweenKat said:


> RCIAG --- Jack Skellington inflatable from Walgreens last year cost me $60 plus tax, so hopefully you can find one in that price range.


I see him on the Walgreens site but there's none available. I'll keep checking this year but I have a feeling that, with my luck, he won't be made anymore.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a question for all you users of inflatables: Is it bad to leave them inflated all the time or do you have to shut them down for a certain number hours a day? I ask because it seems everyone around here that uses them only inflate them at night so in the daytime if you drive by they're just lying dead and flattened all over the lawn. Not a good look, especially the house that has 15-20 on their lawn for each holiday. What's your solution?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Here's a question for all you users of inflatables: Is it bad to leave them inflated all the time or do you have to shut them down for a certain number hours a day? I ask because it seems everyone around here that uses them only inflate them at night so in the daytime if you drive by they're just lying dead and flattened all over the lawn. Not a good look, especially the house that has 15-20 on their lawn for each holiday. What's your solution?


How much money do you want to spend on electricity? That's how I would look at it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Here's a question for all you users of inflatables: Is it bad to leave them inflated all the time or do you have to shut them down for a certain number hours a day? I ask because it seems everyone around here that uses them only inflate them at night so in the daytime if you drive by they're just lying dead and flattened all over the lawn. Not a good look, especially the house that has 15-20 on their lawn for each holiday. What's your solution?


The manufacturer suggests they not be run 24 hours a day. 
I will be honest, and say that I can't stand how dirty and twisted and sometimes ripped they get from inflating and deflating (at least on my rugged terrain, I don't have a manicured lawn I am placing them on). So I wait until two weeks prior to Halloween. They are the very last decorations to go up and then I plug them in and let them run 24/7 for 14 days. Then they are the first things to get unplugged, dried out and packed away. 
It's funny how 'loud' it is out there during those two weeks. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Jerseyscare said:


> OMG....I see an Inflatable Only Forum (IOF) spin off taking members from both the Halloween and the Christmas forums. Will the non-inflatable owners (a little white lie for many of us) be able to be members? Sharing fabric patterns, combining 2 inflatables into a custom inflatable, custom inflatables to cover a whole house, etc..... .


There were several inflatables forums years ago. I belonged to two of them. One was sponsored by Gemmy. It was a great resource. Unfortunately, I guess it just was not worth the cost of upkeep for the forum owners. They both closed. 

I do enjoy inflatables displays. I found it a very lovely online community too.

One of my favorite inflatables displays is Twisted Vegas. Lee and Laura Yarbrough are really nice people and do a nice job for charity in their community.
http://www.twistedvegas.com/h2014.php


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> How much money do you want to spend on electricity? That's how I would look at it.


Good point. 

That's one good thing about inflatables, they still look good in the daytime, more or less.I don't know if the pumpkin I'm getting would since it's got a projection involved, same for the ones with the special lights like the fire & ice spots, but for the most part, they work day or night.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Confession: I have had a 4-ft inflatable on my roof for years riding in his sleigh. I plug him in the day after Thanksgiving and only turn him off if the wind or snow has dislodged him from his perch.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Confession: I have had a 4-ft inflatable on my roof for years riding in his sleigh. I plug him in the day after Thanksgiving and only turn him off if the wind or snow has dislodged him from his perch.


haha Now we are seeing a whole other side of you Scatterbrains.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the Santa in the sleigh. 

I don't leave mine plugged in all the time, just early morning & during the evening. It does look tacky with them laying flat during the day but most of the people stopping by come in the evening. If you don't want the grass to yellow, remove them during the daytime or not set them up until a couple weeks beforehand. Plus if you have other decorations set up around the inflatables, it gives people something else to look at while they are unplugged. Yes, they need to be dry before packing away & I don't run them during rain. If you have a yard without much grass, high winds all the time, or get lots of rain I can see where they would be kind of bad to set up. Never have noticed that much of a difference in the electric bill, but then after paying for A/C for 3 months of temperatures in the 90s to over 100, it isn't so bad. They will get dirty even if you are careful. The biggest trouble I've found is if the fans aren't strong enough to fill them up if they are older. Seams are easy to repair with thread & needle. I also stay away from any of them that are over 9 feet tall & skinny.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Hilda said:


> The manufacturer suggests they not be run 24 hours a day.
> I will be honest, and say that I can't stand how dirty and twisted and sometimes ripped they get from inflating and deflating (at least on my rugged terrain, I don't have a manicured lawn I am placing them on). So I wait until two weeks prior to Halloween. They are the very last decorations to go up and then I plug them in and let them run 24/7 for 14 days. Then they are the first things to get unplugged, dried out and packed away.
> It's funny how 'loud' it is out there during those two weeks. LOL


I had mine on outdoor timers along with all the lights and anything else that ran on electricity. True, when they are deflated they look lame but with the wind and the rain, they stay nicer. Of course we have to tether them down and it looks like the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade when they are going up but it works.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I like this Dragon Inflatable from Home Depot. It has the fire and ice light inside it. They also have a holiday dragon on their website.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-9-...-Dragon-with-Wings-50202/206052361?quantity=1


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CHEFJULI said:


> I had mine on outdoor timers along with all the lights and anything else that ran on electricity. True, when they are deflated they look lame but with the wind and the rain, they stay nicer. Of course we have to tether them down and it looks like the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade when they are going up but it works.


I think a lot of it depends on location too. Up here in the northeast. I find letting them lay on the ground, especially on leaves (if they are at all damp) can really stain the fabric too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got my dragon and am in love worth every penny . here he is next to my husband


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

You all have some fabulous inflatables! I guess I am an inflatable junkie too. 
I think they have their place in every haunt. Just an idea...we had several air walkers made. (inflatable costumes where you look just like an inflatable) mixed them in with the regular ones and they will produce quite a scare when they follow a person.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Saki.Girl --- That dragon is huge! Glad you are happy with it. I wish I had bought the smaller one to go with my larger like yours, but maybe Gemmy will come out with another smaller version.

Hilda --- Good to know I need to keep the falling leaves cleaned up otherwise they'll stain my inflatables. I usually don't have that problem, but will have the leaf blower handy just in case.


----------



## vintagebride (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Im in love with the Gemmy 17x12 Inflatable Haunted House!!! Anyone know where I can find one??? TY.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Unless you can find one at a garage sale or on Craigslist, the only option I know about would be eBay (& top dollar price most of the time). Keep in mind if the inflatable has had a lot of use, the extra large haunted houses/castles may need an additional fan added or use PVC pipe cut to size to support the corners from the inside. Fairly windy where I am & having the PVC pipe added much needed stability. It is also best if you've got another person or two to help you set it up as it is was difficult to do by myself. Good luck finding the one you want.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Our spider has been around years and years .. He hangs out on the cottage roof. His head rotates back and fourth and his eyes glow at night. Everyone loves him .. He looks like he's stalking unsuspecting joggers to hop on for a quick meal. 






This year these guys are going on the big house .. Click on pic for video.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I recently bought an entire collection of Halloween inflatables. The kids love them and really they are a fantastic addition to a "non scary" Halloween display. I think my favorite has to be this M&M store display promotional inflatable that was not sold to the public. I will clean him up a bit this week and he will take his stage for the year


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I also love this guy I picked up at Goodwill for just over 12.00


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

And really who doesn't love a wiener dog in costume HA!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My 4 yr old is corrupting me!  He loves inflatables, and wants to buy most that he sees. He also loves Snoopy, so when he saw this older Snoopy inflatable at Goodwill, I didn't have the heart to say no. So now we own two Halloween inflatables. I am considering amassing a small collection of them in case I'm ever not able to put out my regular decorations. I believe that someone here suggested that--thank you!










(somehow, I managed to name this file "blowmolds" instead of inflatables...oops!)


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

All of you inflatable junkies ain't right.....................that's why you belong on the Forum !


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

I dont understand the negativity directed at inflatable junkies, Is there such a thing as a bad halloween display? I APPRECIATE ALL EFFORT!! Heck, in my neighborhood i am excited if people leave a light on to invite tot's


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I think there has always been a stigma on inflatables that they are "less" Halloween but I cant see why. I am a blow mold decorator primarily and occasionally use inflatables. I think they accent displays nicely and add a larger than life presence. In fact I now use a giant pumpkin man as a beacon to call in TOTs from far away. For many people who decorate to scare or spook inflatables would not work for them but for those who want to light up their spooky fun displays they are perfect. I have to say I am really wanting those Dragons now that I have been seeing them.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Walmart has their Star Wars halloween inflatables on sale although there really isn't anything Halloween about them I bought them! I will have to halloween them out myself! Home Depot has some too and those are more into the halloween theme but they are more expensive & smaller so I went for size and bought the walmart ones


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am now the owner of 3 inflatables. I thought I'd stick to things that are JOL/pumpkin related so I have Jack Skellington sitting on a pumpkin, a pumpkin with rotating images & one JOL that has an eyeball projected as the image (a cyclops JOL if you will) & it moves.

This is the rotating image one. I didn't get it from this site but they have a video of it in action.
http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...asonal-and-gifts/halloween-decorations/343861












Jack Skellington from Walmart
http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Tall-Di...umpkin-Halloween-Airblown-Inflatable/45718119











The "eyeball" one, also from Walmart
http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Projection-Inflatable-Eyeball-Pumpkin/44680765










There's about 6 more I could buy from Walmart but I'm showing some restraint for a change.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw the eyeball one at Walmart it's really cool!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome! I don't see anything wrong with them at all. If that's what you like, that's what you like!! Just happy you are decorating  Looks great everyone!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have any inflatables, but it's not a matter of snobbery. It's just very windy in fall here, and there are trees and shrubs, as well as some landscaping rocks that make them not seem suited. They make me smile when I drive or walk past places that do have them.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I have two inflatables, but no pictures. A waving ghost, and a skeleton on a motorcycle. I found them at Goodwill for $5 each. One thing I do have to say about them is everyone seems to love having their pictures taken with them. 

Found a stock shot...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The inflatables looks fantastic if you have a large area to decorate, but with my postage stamp sized yard they just would not work.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow! Where do you find all the power to run those props?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our neighbor down the street has several. He didn't have them out last I posted about him (we are two of four in our direct neighborhood who decorate, within a 2 block distance). He has them out now, though. If I'm not mistaken, he also owns the apartment building across the street from his house, and decorates that, too. There are different inflatables over there, but an almost identical cemetery to his, and set up in the same manner. He has a small corner for the cemetery (less than 10 stones), and the rest is inflatables. Neither yard is really big, they are almost touching one another. I'll have to go snap a couple of pictures to share. 

Our Goodwill only has one inflatable that I like right now, but it's the same arch that he has. I would like to have ones that are different from his, when I can, and I don't really have a use for an arch. We have a real arch--an arbor, that the kids will walk through. He has the larger black cat from Home Depot, that turns its head. We have the small one that is not animated, but is the same style of cat, minus claws.

There are two other houses in town that have several inflatables, and we love to go see them, too.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pics of everyone's inflatables!

Here are my new ones for this year.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Our place is a "No Inflatables" Zone. We go for the Fear Factor, plastic balloons, no matter how intricate, will never make it...

Having said that, I'd rather see inflatables, in someone else's yard, than nothing.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

HallowweenKat said:


> Great pics of everyone's inflatables!
> 
> Here are my new ones for this year.
> 
> ...


You purchased all of these this year ?


----------



## Bard A Madsen (Oct 14, 2015)

That you are. I like the hearse, reminds me when I was a kid and would ditch school back in 1st -3rd grade to watch Dark Shadows and Let's Make a Deal. The other day I drove by a house full of those maybe 60% inflated and their spider was flopping up and down with all its legs in the wind and reminded me of the movie The Man who Fell to Earth with one of those kiddie jumping inflatables about to blow away.


----------

